# Washington DC Winter 2011



## Evan Liu (Jan 9, 2011)

We (the DC team) have organized another competition that promises to be chock full of exciting action 

It will be on February 19, 2011, at the same place as our Spring competition from last year. Let's hope there won't be snow to drive us out this time! (For those of you who don't know, we were forced to leave the venue and stop the competition midway through our Winter competition last year ).

Events:
* 2x2 (2 rounds)
* 3x3 (3 rounds)
* 4x4
* 3x3 OH
* Magic (2 rounds)
* Master Magic (2 rounds)
* Pyraminx
* Megaminx
* Rubik's Clock
* Square-1

Details on http://www.cubingusa.com/washingtondc/index.php.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 9, 2011)

Eh..sure I'll go .


----------



## chris410 (Jan 11, 2011)

I will try to make it out


----------



## EricReese (Jan 11, 2011)

Im definately going  2 rounds of magic. Sweet!


----------



## Kian (Jan 11, 2011)

lol 2 rounds of magics.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 11, 2011)

YES <3
2 rounds of OH would be cool.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 11, 2011)

No BLD? Sad panda .


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 11, 2011)

I will try to go, though I am not positive.


----------



## teller (Jan 12, 2011)

I will most likely be there...weird event line-up, though. More time to schmooz I guess?


----------



## chris410 (Jan 12, 2011)

I believe the time they can reserve the venue is limited. Hum...megaminx...if I can remember how to solve it I may try that!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 12, 2011)

Probably over 50% of going. It's less than 4 hours away, so it's not too bad.
The only reason why I wouldn't go is probably the events list.


----------



## NathanKearney (Jan 13, 2011)

I'll be there, looking forward to it.

(BLD please?)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 13, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Probably over 50% of going. It's less than 4 hours away, so it's not too bad.
> *The only reason why I wouldn't go is probably the events list.*


 


NathanKearney said:


> I'll be there, looking forward to it.
> 
> *(BLD please?)*


 
That and this.


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 14, 2011)

We've added 3x3 BLD as a potential event; no guarantees though. Also, if we do end up holding it, it would most likely be during the time allotted for Megaminx and Square-1. As a result, competitors may have to be limited to doing either 3x3 BLD or those two events (just throwing that possibility out there, I know for some people that's an easy decision). If we still end up not holding it, we definitely will have it at another planned competition in June.
I've already put Ryan and Nathan down as wanting 3x3 BLD; I haven't done it for That70sShowDude since it's not entirely clear if that's what he's referring to, though it likely is.



teller said:


> I will most likely be there ...weird event line-up, though. More time to schmooz I guess?


 


chris410 said:


> I believe the time they can reserve the venue is limited.


We just wanted to mix things up a bit, and hold some events that are less commonly held. Order/common events will be restored at our June competition. It has nothing to do with the amount of time we have the venue for.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 14, 2011)

I want BLD


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 14, 2011)

@Evan
Yes, I would like BLD


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 14, 2011)

<3 Thank you very much! I do believe Mike will want BLD held (I think he would like his name put down, though I shouldn't speak for him)

It's an easy choice for me, picking between the events .

Edit-Ninja'd.


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 14, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> @Evan
> Yes, I would like BLD


Added. Was that the main/only complaint you had about the events list? You've signed up for everything anyway


----------



## adfoote (Jan 15, 2011)

I live near Raliegh, so I will probably go... now to convince my parental units...


----------



## bigbee99 (Jan 16, 2011)

I just pre-registered


----------



## MEn (Jan 17, 2011)

Whoo! 2 rounds of Magic yay!

Also, perfect timing, since I have break the next week.

And Eric, if you're not going to be full, is it possible for me to get a ride?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jan 17, 2011)

Meh.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 17, 2011)

Are you talking to me? Who are you again? lol


----------



## MEn (Jan 17, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Are you talking to me? Who are you again? lol


 
My bad, I was talking to Eric Zhao.

Also, it's me, Edwin, from SJC. I traveled with you guys D:


----------



## EricReese (Jan 17, 2011)

OOOOOOOOOO I remember you. I think. I have a terrible memory..


----------



## pcuber (Jan 17, 2011)

Hopefully I can come to this one but I'm dont know for sure.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 18, 2011)

EricReese said:


> OOOOOOOOOO I remember you. I think. I have a terrible memory..


 
He's the insane magic solver who asked for my magic <3


----------



## MEn (Jan 18, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> He's the insane magic solver who asked for my magic <3


 
awww yeeeaaahhh

btw your magic was amazing.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 18, 2011)

The one who we asked like 8 times if he was color neutral just because he did green cross..


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 23, 2011)

Will anyone be able to possibly restring my master magic for me? (Aka bring strings)?

I'll pay a dollar or two or whatever.


----------



## bigbee99 (Jan 23, 2011)

MEn said:


> Whoo! 2 rounds of Magic yay!
> 
> Also, perfect timing, since I have break the next week.
> 
> And Eric, if you're not going to be full, is it possible for me to get a ride?


 
It unfortunately looks like I won't make this one.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey, is anyone bringing a JSK Clone or JSK to this competition? And would you guys like to trade? Contact me on Skype and I'll tell you what I have.Thanks!
Skype: omgitssolved


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 26, 2011)

How many people are getting to round 2 of 3x3x3?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 26, 2011)

Ryan: I would guess 16 or so, or at least that's about how many made it to 2nd round at the competitions I've been to (with about as many competitors that are pre-registered on the site right now).


----------



## teller (Jan 26, 2011)

I am seriously concerned that Ryan might beat me at 3x3 this visit...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 26, 2011)

teller said:


> I am seriously concerned that Ryan might beat me at 3x3 this visit...


 
I haven't practiced it in 2 weeks, and don't plan to. I fail too hard in comp for me to even want to do it anymore.
I've only been practicing BLD/4x4x4 and 5x5x5.
It's pathetic my in comp PB average is only 19, absolutely pathetic..so there's a good chance you'll still beat me, no practice+fail in comp = you win . Teach me some nice fingertricks and I might just throw my average for you .


----------



## teller (Jan 26, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I haven't practiced it in 2 weeks, and don't plan to. I fail too hard in comp for me to even want to do it anymore.
> I've only been practicing BLD/4x4x4 and 5x5x5.
> It's pathetic my in comp PB average is only 19, absolutely pathetic..so there's a good chance you'll still beat me, no practice+fail in comp = you win . Teach me some nice fingertricks and I might just throw my average for you .


 
Ok, that does it...I am going to train hard for this one!!!


----------



## EricReese (Jan 26, 2011)

I need to start practicing again. Going color neutral was a huge pain so I havent really done solves. I'm terrible now. I avg like 24.5 seconds now when with white only a month ago I was like sub 23...


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 26, 2011)

Because 1.5s difference at sup20 is such a big deal  And if anything, not doing solves after switching to full CN is probably a bad idea. I understand you might be frustrated but it will throw your recognition off.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 26, 2011)

teller said:


> Ok, that does it...I am going to train hard for this one!!!


 
Ugh, let me know a few days beforehand what you're averaging so I know whether to be worried .


----------



## EricReese (Jan 26, 2011)

Well its hard to get motivation to practice when its always like 58 degrees in my house so my hands are always cold. It takes me at least half an hour of cubing with a winter jacket on to get my hands warmed up at least, and its a pain 

I am gonna practice more. My brother does so slow turning and shows me like 17-18 second solves easy. I jelly..


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 26, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Well its hard to get motivation to practice when its always like 58 degrees in my house so my hands are always cold. It takes me at least half an hour of cubing with a winter jacket on to get my hands warmed up at least, and its a pain
> 
> I am gonna practice more. My brother does so slow turning and *shows me like 17-18 second solves easy*. I jelly..


 
That's only to motivate you to slow turn and improve your lookahead. If I were to go fast during LL it's be easily 16 or 15, which is slightly slower then what I average


----------



## teller (Jan 26, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Ugh, let me know a few days beforehand what you're averaging so I know whether to be worried .


 
We're close...I average about 19 right now...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 26, 2011)

teller said:


> We're close...I average about 19 right now...


 I really average 15, so not really close, but up on the podium, we are close. I never practice starting without cube in my hand and it's so awkward to pick it up in the beginning of the solve, that's my main pitfall, that and nerves. We'll see how I do.


----------



## teller (Jan 26, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I really average 15, so not really close, but up on the podium, we are close. I never practice starting without cube in my hand and it's so awkward to pick it up in the beginning of the solve, that's my main pitfall, that and nerves. We'll see how I do.


 
Hmm...we shall see then!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 26, 2011)

Ryan: Why would you practice like that? That seems rather silly. I honestly don't see picking up the cube making you 4+ seconds slower (and dropping the cube / stopping w/your hands probably takes the same amount of time to hit space bar since you still have to reach over to hit space bar; either way you could drop cube + press space to simulate the stackmat).


----------



## EricReese (Jan 26, 2011)

He just somehow finds a way to fail horribly in comp. Whether its having 2 pops in a row to make himself have a counting 45 or him having the 1/100 solves in which he gets 20 second solves, he just finds a way to fail horribly in comp. He needs a better cube imo. He doesn't really have a good cube. Bad F2, 2 horribly gummy/tight guhongs, REALLY tight lingyun...and a dead haiyan.

He just bought an elite a bit ago...


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 26, 2011)

The tight cubes can be fixed. Gummy GuHong can be fixed (lube). How old is the FII? Mine is from May and it's still a great cube. I think his cubes just need some work done to them


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 26, 2011)

My FII just needs lube/caps in

Picking up the cube and not fumbling with it to start cross definately cost me a good bit of time. though.

And dunno, it's just tthe way I've always practiced :3.


----------



## bigbee99 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey, if possible, can anyone going through NYC give me and my brother a ride to the comp? I can drive around 30 minutes to the pick-up spot.


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 27, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> How many people are getting to round 2 of 3x3x3?


We don't know for sure yet. Somewhere between 20-30. It won't be ~16 like fatboyxpc had said, that's probably too few.

Also, we can resume our restringing discussion here.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah, so how about restringing it to cover the 2 dollars? It's such a pain having my MM broken :-/

I shouldn't worry about getting to 2nd round then, even if I do have an lolfail average.

Edit-Read accomplishment thread, no idea if it's the same idea as stringing magic. I'll find out if the strings are usable.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 27, 2011)

Sweet I might make it to second round for the first time!


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 27, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Yeah, so how about restringing it to cover the 2 dollars? It's such a pain having my MM broken :-/
> 
> I shouldn't worry about getting to 2nd round then, even if I do have an lolfail average.
> 
> Edit-Read accomplishment thread, no idea if it's the same idea as stringing magic. I'll find out if the strings are usable.



Also, how much of it do you need restrung?
Is it 
(1) completely de-strung
(2) has strings missing in places
or (3) has some strings tangled?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 27, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> Also, how much of it do you need restrung?
> Is it
> (1) completely de-strung
> (2) has strings missing in places
> or (3) has some strings tangled?


 As of 4 minutes ago, is now completely destrung


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 27, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> As of 4 minutes ago, is now completely destrung


 
Ok, I should be able to do it. How many strings do you have? We need 24. I'll provide a reasonable amount of extras.
Also, perhaps I could do it little by little rather than all at once, since I don't have too much free time. I could start on it before the competition if you come in early.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 27, 2011)

20 working 4 strings are detached (in the sense of, it's not a circle)

I don't know whether it's usable or not but there are definately 20 working ones in my posession, the other 4 are as I described.

I plan on getting there early, depending on how early do you think you could do it in one sitting or is that not feasible?


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 27, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 20 working 4 strings are detached (in the sense of, it's not a circle)
> 
> I don't know whether it's usable or not but there are definately 20 working ones in my posession, the other 4 are as I described.
> 
> I plan on getting there early, depending on how early do you think you could do it in one sitting or is that not feasible?


 
I don't really know how much time it would take. I've only done it that one time that I mentioned, and I don't remember how long that took. A Magic restringing takes ~15 minutes for me, so maybe this would take ~30 minutes? If it does take just that much time, I think I could do it in one sitting. 
However, if someone more capable (and more importantly, with more time) than me offers, I think they should do it instead. I'll do it if no one else offers.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 27, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> I don't really know how much time it would take. I've only done it that one time that I mentioned, and I don't remember how long that took. A Magic restringing takes ~15 minutes for me, so maybe this would take ~30 minutes? If it does take just that much time, I think I could do it in one sitting.
> However, if someone more capable (and more importantly, with more time) than me offers, I think they should do it instead. I'll do it if no one else offers.


 
Gotcha

Anyone else want to restring my master magic <3?


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 5, 2011)

I am planning on trading lots of cubes if anyone's interested. 

I have the haiyan memory, lubed with cubesmith half bright stickers.

I have ghost hand II lubed, modded with cubesmith half bright stickers.

I have F-II with caps that stay on, with half bright cubesmith stickers.

I have C4U interchangeable tile cube (with extra tile logos).

I have the QJ 4x4 nice speed, but locks up sometimes.

I have the Maru 2x2 with silicone spray, so it is very fast.

I have the New Type A-I.

I have a hybrid of maru 3x3 pieces with C4U screws and springs + core. 

If you are not sure, you can try the cubes at the competition. You can give me any offers. Thanks.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 5, 2011)

I'll try your F2.. mine's been dead for a while.


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 5, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I have the haiyan memory,* lubed with cubesmith half bright stickers.*


 
Interesting lube. How well does it handle?


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 5, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Interesting lube. How well does it handle?


 
Grammar mistake =( I used Maru lube, and it has cubesmith stickers


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 5, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> I'll try your F2.. mine's been dead for a while.


 
Sure. What's your offer?


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 5, 2011)

If anyone has a modded v-cube 6, or a v-cube 7, I will either buy, or trade a few cubes for it.


----------



## EricReese (Feb 5, 2011)

He said he will try it. Not that he wants it.


----------



## MEn (Feb 6, 2011)

Anyone willing to give me, Eric Zhao and his brother a ride over there from New York City?


----------



## Bob (Feb 7, 2011)

I wonder if it will snow again.


----------



## EricReese (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a sticker'd, lubed Dayan 4x4 cheap. Price is negotiable. All you need to do is break it in. Tensions are what they came with. So you might want to adjust them if you don't like it. Inner layers are good. Outer layers need breaking in a little bit. Let me know if anyone is interested


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 7, 2011)

EricReese said:


> I have a sticker'd, lubed Dayan 4x4 cheap. Price is negotiable. All you need to do is break it in. Tensions are what they came with. So you might want to adjust them if you don't like it. Inner layers are good. Outer layers need breaking in a little bit. Let me know if anyone is interested


 
Sure, check my post on page 6. I am trading those cubes if you are interested. If not, what's the price?


----------



## EricReese (Feb 7, 2011)

Probably around...15 dollars. Not sure to be honest. I'll check your cubes out. I don't really need any cubes but I'll see


----------



## chris410 (Feb 7, 2011)

EricReese said:


> I have a sticker'd, lubed Dayan 4x4 cheap. Price is negotiable. All you need to do is break it in. Tensions are what they came with. So you might want to adjust them if you don't like it. Inner layers are good. Outer layers need breaking in a little bit. Let me know if anyone is interested


 
I may Be interested if it is still available at the comp.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 15, 2011)

This sucks, I was trying to clean my xcube and I left the core in tact, well upon assembling the core exploded. And I can't get it back together.

Does anyone know how to assemble xcube somewhat fast (so I could use it in comp)?

I'd be willing to throw some dollhairs.


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 17, 2011)

Am I the only one who got an email saying that they are adding BLD and stuff? There was nothing on the website changed...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 17, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Am I the only one who got an email saying that they are adding BLD and stuff? There was nothing on the website changed...


 
I got it. Why update the website if all the competitors received an email?
They were thinking of adding it anyway due to popular demand.


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 17, 2011)

People who register late won't be emailed. Like me.


----------



## Baian Liu (Feb 17, 2011)

There's a North Korean who registered.


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah, that's my friend. He isn't actually North Korean.


----------



## EricReese (Feb 18, 2011)

Thats not what his name tag says


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm Selling some cubes or trading if anyone is interested. I'm more interested in trading.
Micro Alpha
A sticky transparent type C
a Red Guhong,lubed with lubix with florescent cube smith stickers
White lingyun
and maybe my black guhong or lubix elite if someone gives an amazing offer.

If anyone wants my dead f2 for some really crappy DIY they don't want anymore I'll happily trade.
o and a jsk


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 18, 2011)

Leaving tomorrow. If anyone else is staying at the Holiday Inn Express in Springfield, VA (6401 Brandon Ave) let me know, I'll have my friend Ryan with me. We can meet up and do some races the night before/in the morning if you want  I average 12 and he averages 18, fyi.


----------



## EricReese (Feb 18, 2011)

Yo Ethan any chance you could grab some Orangina for me? I mean you are an orangina provider ; ) Just in case you see any stores stocking it. I wanna beat my PB.

How dare you take my brother but not me up there lol.


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 18, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> I'm Selling some cubes or trading if anyone is interested. I'm more interested in trading.
> Micro Alpha
> A sticky transparent type C
> a Red Guhong,lubed with lubix with florescent cube smith stickers
> ...


 
I am interested in the guhongs, lingyun and lubix elite, though I don't know if my offer would be amazing. For elite, could I trade like 5 cubes and maybe $10 or something? I don't know. Here are cubes I am willing to trade: I have the haiyan memory, lubed with cubesmith half bright stickers.

I have ghost hand II, lubed, modded with cubesmith half bright stickers.

I have F-II with caps that stay on, with half bright cubesmith stickers.

I have C4U interchangeable tile cube (with extra tile logos).

I have the QJ 4x4 nice speed, but locks up sometimes.

I have the Maru 2x2 with silicone spray, so it is very fast.

I have the New Type A-I.

I have a hybrid of maru 3x3 pieces with C4U screws and springs + core. 

I am especially interested in lubix elite and the lingyun. If you don't want any of these, than you can name a price.


----------



## DavidEBowyerJr (Feb 18, 2011)

I am so excited for this comp. It is my first one I cant wait to hopefully meet some cubers from maryland and nearby. I am averaging around 33.xx with a PB of 25.17. Hopefully I won't look silly taking so long. Any advice for someone going to their first comp.


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 18, 2011)

n00bcuber said:


> I am so excited for this comp. It is my first one I cant wait to hopefully meet some cubers from maryland and nearby. I am averaging around 33.xx with a PB of 25.17. Hopefully I won't look silly taking so long. Any advice for someone going to their first comp.


 
That's about when I did my first competition. Just go along with everyone else and you'll have a good time. =P


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Feb 18, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I am interested in the guhongs, lingyun and lubix elite, though I don't know if my offer would be amazing. For elite, could I trade like 5 cubes and maybe $10 or something? I don't know. Here are cubes I am willing to trade: I have the haiyan memory, lubed with cubesmith half bright stickers.
> 
> I have ghost hand II, lubed, modded with cubesmith half bright stickers.
> 
> ...


 
Can I try them at the comp?
What would you trade for my Lingyun?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Feb 18, 2011)

Cant Wait. Hope for sub 15 avg!


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 18, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Can I try them at the comp?
> What would you trade for my Lingyun?


 
You said in your post you might sell the worn out F2, so you could try mine if you want another one. Ya, try them at the comp.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 18, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Yo Ethan any chance you could grab some Orangina for me? I mean you are an orangina provider ; ) Just in case you see any stores stocking it. I wanna beat my PB.
> 
> How dare you take my brother but not me up there lol.


 
He likes me moar.

Ethan, if you see this in time, how much does it stay to be there for a night?


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 18, 2011)

Will be at the courtyard by marriott with a north korean and a cool guy. Anyone else staying there?


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm going to be bringing my 11x11 and last night I scramble it and just now I did 2 centers and I don't feel like doing tht much but on the car ride I might solve some of it. Anyone at the comp wanna solve some of it for me?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 18, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> I'm going to be bringing my 11x11 and last night I scramble it and just now I did 2 centers and I don't feel like doing tht much but on the car ride I might solve some of it. Anyone at the comp wanna solve some of it for me?


 
If I have free time I *might* do it. Depends on if I'm doing anything tomorrow

Just so people know, who are doing BLD, I will have an extra blindfold for use. Use it with caution though, it's very bright sky blue. Just in case someone forgets one, I thought I'd post this.


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 18, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> Leaving tomorrow. If anyone else is staying at the Holiday Inn Express in Springfield, VA (6401 Brandon Ave) let me know, I'll have my friend Ryan with me. We can meet up and do some races the night before/in the morning if you want  I average 12 and he averages 18, fyi.


 
I think I will be going here. I would race you but I average like 25 =(


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Feb 18, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> If I have free time I *might* do it. Depends on if I'm doing anything tomorrow
> 
> Just so people know, who are doing BLD, I will have an extra blindfold for use. Use it with caution though, it's very bright sky blue. Just in case someone forgets one, I thought I'd post this.


 
Lol! Sorry man wasn't planning on it but I just finished it in the car but do you want to try it anyway?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 18, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Lol! Sorry man wasn't planning on it but I just finished it in the car but do you want to try it anyway?


 
Not particularly, I was going to possibly do it to warmup my hands.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 18, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Yo Ethan any chance you could grab some Orangina for me? I mean you are an orangina provider ; ) Just in case you see any stores stocking it. I wanna beat my PB.
> 
> How dare you take my brother but not me up there lol.



as for Orangina: They're nowhere around around here but if I see any in DC, sure. 
I meant Ryan McCune. 

and @RyanReese: my room costs $99/night


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 18, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> as for Orangina: They're nowhere around around here but if I see any in DC, sure.
> I meant Ryan McCune.
> 
> and @RyanReese: my room costs $99/night


 
Eh, not worth going up there, especially since I don't get off work til 11:30 D:

Question for Evan (if he knows), how many people are participating in BLD? Rough estimate? I know Mike, Eric, and I have shown interest, though unsure if anyone else is doing it.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 18, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Question for Evan (if he knows), how many people are participating in BLD? Rough estimate? I know Mike, Eric, and I have shown interest, though unsure if anyone else is doing it.



Sesi Cadmus is doing BLD.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Feb 18, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Not particularly, I was going to possibly do it to warmup my hands.


 
You can still do that if you want. 

Will anybody be selling any black Type C , Old tyPe a1, or aIIIf?


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 18, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Eh, not worth going up there, especially since I don't get off work til 11:30 D:
> 
> Question for Evan (if he knows), how many people are participating in BLD? Rough estimate? I know Mike, Eric, and I have shown interest, though unsure if anyone else is doing it.


 
There are 13 people signed up for BLD. A few people are signed up for both BLD and Megaminx, so the number who actually do BLD might end up being lower. 
To those people: we apologize that you will not be able to do both, but that was the only way to fit BLD into the schedule.


----------



## EricReese (Feb 18, 2011)

I hope I place. My edge memo/execution times are pretty fast considering I use T/J perms. Its corner that slows me down. They are confusing..

Ethan, if you happen to see this and have found Orangina could you possibly text me saying you have it? If not if I pass a Safeway or something when driving up I will stop and get a bottle. Also if anyone wants me to get them one if I see a store that has it, let me know.

Phone number (inb4pplspamthison4chan)


Spoiler



443 616 4689


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey Eric I'm told by my cousin that there's some orangina here. I might be able to hook you up. You in?


----------



## EricReese (Feb 19, 2011)

No need to post in 2 threads about this.

Yes,, get 4 bottles. Ill pay you back


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Feb 19, 2011)

Got 8 bottles or orangina just now lol Eric last I'll bring one for you


----------



## EricReese (Feb 19, 2011)

I need one for Ryan, Myself, Ethan, and his friend.


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 19, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> You can still do that if you want.
> 
> Will anybody be selling any black Type C , Old tyPe a1, or aIIIf?


 
I have a black C-III, but...


----------



## cookieyo145 (Feb 19, 2011)

Anyone gonna have a guhong for trade/ sale?


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 19, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> Anyone gonna have a guhong for trade/ sale?


 
I have an amazing black guhong pom with half bright cubesmith stickers, but I won't sell unless you give me a good deal. Sorry, it's my main.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Feb 19, 2011)

EricReese said:


> I need one for Ryan, Myself, Ethan, and his friend.


 
Sorry my dad won't let me but I'll try to get one for you and Ethan or your brother your choice


----------



## EricReese (Feb 19, 2011)

How many do you have to offer?


----------



## cookieyo145 (Feb 19, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I have an amazing black guhong pom with half bright cubesmith stickers, but I won't sell unless you give me a good deal. Sorry, it's my main.


 
25$


----------



## cookieyo145 (Feb 19, 2011)

Eric, ryan, don't you have any spare guhongs?


----------



## EricReese (Feb 19, 2011)

Ryan does. 2 extra I believe. Ask him


----------



## cookieyo145 (Feb 19, 2011)

i'll pm him now


----------



## cookieyo145 (Feb 19, 2011)

he's not replying


----------



## EricReese (Feb 19, 2011)

Hes at work..


----------



## cookieyo145 (Feb 19, 2011)

Could you tell him when he get's back? tnks.


----------



## EricReese (Feb 19, 2011)

He will check the thread probably before he goes to bed. We have to leave at like 6 in the morning.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Feb 19, 2011)

leaving in 8 hours


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 19, 2011)

bluecloe45 said:


> leaving in 8 hours


 
PLEASE remember my timer.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 19, 2011)

bluecloe45 said:


> leaving in 8 hours



tell eric reese to check his voicemail. lol. lolhen.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Feb 19, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> PLEASE remember my timer.


 
You want some oragina?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 19, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> You want some oragina?


 
Yes, 2 please.


----------



## EricReese (Feb 19, 2011)

Him and his friend. Me and Ryan.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 19, 2011)

I'll bring my Guhongs. I doubt you will like them. I don't. I'd sell cheap if you were to want.

Thanks Evan, 13..hmm, hopefully they are all, or mostly slower then me . 
I leave my house in 6 hours. Gues I should go get some sleep to rest my brain for BLD tomorrow.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Feb 19, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> PLEASE remember my timer.


 
dont worry, its packed. Sorry bout that long stretch where i was lazy.
alzo, I have an orangina to compete with.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Feb 19, 2011)

Lol I'm here and they are still setting up. I'm the one with the red shirt and my hair is all messed up because I just woke up


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 19, 2011)

So... has anything happened yet?


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 19, 2011)

i hate traffic...

. . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . ,.-‘”. . . . . . . . . .``~.,
. . . . . . . .. . . . . .,.-”. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .“-.,
. . . . .. . . . . . ..,/. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ”:,
. . . . . . . .. .,?. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\,
. . . . . . . . . /. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,}
. . . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`^`.}
. . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:”. . . ./
. . . . . . .?. . . __. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :`. . . ./
. . . . . . . /__.(. . .“~-,_. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`. . . .. ./
. . . . . . /(_. . ”~,_. . . ..“~,_. . . . . . . . . .,:`. . . . _/
. . . .. .{.._$;_. . .”=,_. . . .“-,_. . . ,.-~-,}, .~”; /. .. .}
. . .. . .((. . .*~_. . . .”=-._. . .“;,,./`. . /” . . . ./. .. ../
. . . .. . .\`~,. . ..“~.,. . . . . . . . . ..`. . .}. . . . . . ../
. . . . . .(. ..`=-,,. . . .`. . . . . . . . . . . ..(. . . ;_,,-”
. . . . . ../.`~,. . ..`-.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..\. . /\
. . . . . . \`~.*-,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..|,./.....\,__
,,_. . . . . }.>-._\. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|. . . . . . ..`=~-,
. .. `=~-,_\_. . . `\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\
. . . . . . . . . .`=~-,,.\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . `:,, . . . . . . . . . . . . . `\. . . . . . ..__
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .`=-,. . . . . . . . . .,%`>--==``
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . _\. . . . . ._,-%. . . ..`


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 19, 2011)

Mitchell came first with a high 10/low 11 average (not totally sure). I came second with a 12.72 average and Kamaru-Deen came third with low 13. Mitchell had a 9.53 3x3 single.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow somebody stole my elite!!! Does somebody have it


----------



## joey (Feb 20, 2011)

AKA you left it somewhere.


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 20, 2011)

Jonathan Cookmeyer broke/got the NAR Megaminx single with a 1:02.81.


----------



## EricReese (Feb 20, 2011)

17.82 single Orangina solve. No +2 or parity

BTW Nick, we were hoping for the 1 liter bottles. Not the mini ones lol.

Fun comp, though a bit disappointed over the whole BLD fiasco. Not that I woulda got a success anyway. I dont think anyone has any room to complain though, BLD wasn't even originally scheduled. Thanks for the comp Evan 

Also, Nick, I should have warned you. Don't lend people your cubes unless you know who they are. Track them down. Otherwise people lose cubes like that


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 20, 2011)

There was an extra elite at our table, I remeber because I confused it with mine. I'm not sure what happened to it as I left to go compete.

Overall an amazing comp, just a bit behind with the lineup, but whatever.

I got 16.4x Orangina chug. And Eric, you +2'd, the bottle fell over when you stopped the timer. Nub.

Was great meeting you Nick, you weren't annoying! . Love it. And as always, pleasure seeing you again teller, always great.

I c ame 7th in the first round, wee . Low 13 single and 15.4 average. Finally I didn't fail in comp. 4th in Master magic with a low 5 average.

The BLD fiasco was annoying, and I wish that we would be allowed to finish up the other attempts while something like SQ1 or mega was going. So many open spots to finish up BLD..I wish they had worded the requirements to get another attempt. It was announced that at "5 minute *attempt*" was needed to get a second shot. Since the first scramble was lolridiculous I just DNFd it :fp


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 20, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> The BLD fiasco was annoying, and I wish that we would be allowed to finish up the other attempts while something like SQ1 or mega was going. So many open spots to finish up BLD..I wish they had worded the requirements to get another attempt. It was announced that at "5 minute *attempt*" was needed to get a second shot. Since the first scramble was lolridiculous I just DNFd it :fp



This. Basically all of the timers were open for at least 15 minutes after the fact too. I didn't understand why some of the faster BLD people couldn't just do quick solves. It was also just a tad annoying to completely eliminate the 2nd round of 3x3, but whatever.

Stuff:
Two 33-34 second reductions on 4x4, which is very good for me. Both had DP . 4 DP, 1 PP. Still at PB avg at 1:08. 11.72 single, 13.65 avg for 3x3 (2nd in first rd). Was also 1st in the first round of 2x2 w/ a 3.93 fail average. Should've been way faster. 28 oh avg, poop. Rest is w/e, but 2nd in 4 events.


BTW:
Phil Yu and I found 2 stackmats lying on our table after everybody left. They seem pretty standard, but one has a dent in the screen. He took both with him. Mr. Yu also had a low 18 second OH average.


----------



## EricReese (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh crap, I don't remember getting my stackmat. The one without a dent is most likely mine.

Just checked, yep thats my stackmat


----------



## cookieyo145 (Feb 20, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Wow somebody stole my elite!!! Does somebody have it


 
told you, There was a dayan hater there. you didn't not listen.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Feb 20, 2011)

thanks for the guhong ryan. its my new main.


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 20, 2011)

My big successes of the day: 
Master Magic - 2.61 single, 2.88 average. Single is 67th in the world and 5th in the US; Average is 48th in the world and 5th in the US. 
Megaminx - 1:43.40 single, 1:52.45 average. Both are overall PBs (i.e. including at-home solves). 
I also won Square-1, but there wasn't anyone good there.

Big fail - 4x4. Typical that the event I practice the most at home is the only one I failed at in comp (aside from Magic). We'll leave it at that. My successes outweigh this failure by far though.

Also, I must apologize to all the competitors on behalf of the organization team for our lousy competition running. We look to improve upon our mistakes the next time we have a competition (possibly in June).


----------



## EricReese (Feb 20, 2011)

What are you talking about Evan. Clearly 1:59 is the pinnacle of your 4x4 skills..


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 20, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> thanks for the guhong ryan. its my new main.


 No problem.


Evan Liu said:


> Big fail - 4x4. *Typical that the event I practice the most at home is the only one I failed at in comp (aside from Magic). We'll leave it at that. My successes outweigh this failure by far though.*


 That happened to me with 3x3x3. I stopped practicing it, aka stopped caring (only a few solves to keep my speed) and boom, I got an acceptable average today.

Of course, I failed OH, averaged 35 at SJC, and got 35 (didn't practice to get the 35 average). Practiced and got my OH down to 26 or so, and my fastest solve OH today was like a 36. My average was lolslow. In my defense I was using a different cube from what I normally practice with, but whatever.

Any idea when resultswill be up?


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 20, 2011)

EricReese said:


> What are you talking about Evan. Clearly 1:59 is the pinnacle of your 4x4 skills..


Lol. 


RyanReese09 said:


> No problem.
> 
> That happened to me with 3x3x3. I stopped practicing it, aka stopped caring (only a few solves to keep my speed) and boom, I got an acceptable average today.
> 
> ...


Yeah I should probably do that too... That pretty much happened to me with every other event today, all of which I practice sparingly compared to 4x4. 
Maybe I should have done OH today, given how little I practice it (dropped it to speed up the competition). Though, I never practice Magic, but it hasn't worked, since it's so easy to mess up, haha. 

The results will hopefully be up tomorrow night or sometime Monday. We are almost done with checking the spreadsheet for errors and such.

Edit - funny tidbit about 4x4 - my single hasn't been broken since June 2010, back when I averaged 1:25.
Here's the (admittedly vague) story - http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...in-competition&p=478916&viewfull=1#post478916
I guess that makes it more special that it still stands


----------



## chris410 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks to Evan and the rest of the staff for putting on a great competition. My times were a disaster however, with little practice I figured I would make mistakes. However, Nathan Kearny taught me BLD so learning some insights into BLD solving was very interesting. Now, I need to find some time to actually practice! Bob good seeing you as usual and congrats to all of the winners and everyone else who reached their goals. Good times!


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 20, 2011)

bluecloe45 said:


> orange vagina



he said this.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Feb 20, 2011)

loleditor


----------



## bluecloe45 (Feb 20, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> im a lolgoelvanort.


he said this


----------



## EricReese (Feb 20, 2011)

I said orangina at comp and everyone misheard me and thought I said orange vagina

5 minutes after my orangina attempt. me- "be back soon, gotta use bathroom, orangina's kicking in"

some 11 year old: "DID YOU SAY ORANGE VAGINA?"


----------



## teller (Feb 20, 2011)

Hanging out with my cubing friends was the best!

Ryan: I hate you for surpassing me at speed, but you're always fun to talk to.

Ethan: I love watching you cube; you are killing it with raw TPS. We're going to have to meet up when I get to WV. And thanks for the OLL!

Sesi: You can take your blindfold off now. :wink:

Eric: It was great to meet you; I hope you get addicted to fingertricks.

Chris: Good to see you again. I think we're the only cubers left not using GuHongs. Good luck with BLD...it gives me a headache...

Evan, I chatted with a couple of your teachers; they are cool people. It did my heart good to see a teacher/sponsor that really wanted to be there. She really loves you guys. How awesome it must be to have a well-supported cubing club!

RE: The BLD fiasco. Nobody is really mad at Evan, running a comp is a learning process...but it was a good thing Haiyan was not there.

WCA-wise, I totally choked...didn't make the second round.

New PB for OH: ~0:44 avg. I am pleased with my improvement.

See you all next time!


----------



## EricReese (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the G perm fingertricks. They are pretty nice. I've already got one in muscle memory.

@Evan. Thanks for telling me to use maru lube for the outer layers of my Dayan. It feels so nice right now. Now I have motivation to practice


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 20, 2011)

teller said:


> Ethan: I love watching you cube; you are killing it with raw TPS. We're going to have to meet up when I get to WV. And thanks for the OLL!


 
Thanks  and we'll make sure of it; my brother lives in Morgantown. Also: thank _you_. I only have one more OLL to learn now p) but I agree, it's quite nice. 


Spoiler



OLL 12: M'R'U'RU'R'U2RU'M



The organization was a disappointment. 3x3 round 2 had to be cut, which I found _extremely_ annoying. However, hanging out with other cubers and sharing tips was fun. I had a good time.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 20, 2011)

From last DC comp, I cut my average in half basically . I think IIRC a bit more then half.

I expect you to be sub18 by WV teller so we can race .

This was one of the more fun comps.


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 20, 2011)

teller said:


> RE: The BLD fiasco. Nobody is really mad at Evan, running a comp is a learning process...but it was a good thing Haiyan was not there.
> 
> WCA-wise, I totally choked...didn't make the second round.
> 
> See you all next time!



I think I was actually solving megaminx or something when the other organizers were making the decision; if I had a say in it I would have been less strict 
I also remember that one timer malfunction you had, I really felt bad that you had a good solve taken away by that.  It seemed there were a lot of timer malfunctions, but not consistent enough for the timer to be replaced... (a separate timer _was_ replaced, though)




EricReese said:


> Thanks for the G perm fingertricks. They are pretty nice. I've already got one in muscle memory.
> 
> @Evan. Thanks for telling me to use maru lube for the outer layers of my Dayan. It feels so nice right now. Now I have motivation to practice



Good to hear that it works well. It doesn't last very long though, and you'll eventually have to clean it out after a few times, I think my cube has become more gummy with successive lubing (but still better than without lube )


----------



## DavidEBowyerJr (Feb 21, 2011)

This was my first comp and I really enjoyed it. I got to meet a couple of cool people. Shane Rowland and taylor were both pretty cool. Can't wait to hang out with Shane and learn the last steps of 4x4.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Feb 21, 2011)

Besides losing my timer and my elite I would say this comp was worth it. Really fun meeting everyone and I met my goal which was to beat Eric in 3x3. And as an added bonus I beat him and his brother at 2x2 so I'm happy. Thanks Eric for the Memory it's amazing. And Evan did you see a Lubix Elite and a timer where Eric, Ryan, Teller, Ethan, me, Baian and some other people? If you did could you tell me thanks!


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 21, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Phil Yu and I found 2 stackmats lying on our table after everybody left. They seem pretty standard, but one has a dent in the screen. He took both with him. Mr. Yu also had a low 18 second OH average.


 


OMGitsSolved said:


> Besides losing my timer and my elite I would say this comp was worth it. Really fun meeting everyone and I met my goal which was to beat Eric in 3x3. And as an added bonus I beat him and his brother at 2x2 so I'm happy. Thanks Eric for the Memory it's amazing. And Evan did you see a Lubix Elite and a timer where Eric, Ryan, Teller, Ethan, me, Baian and some other people? If you did could you tell me thanks!


 
Eric claimed the stackmat without the dent. The other one might be yours.
Unfortunately, no one has mentioned an Elite, and we did not see one either.


----------



## EricReese (Feb 21, 2011)

Yea Mike mentioned it already. Phil Yu has it. Name is asmallkitten on this forum. Yea I failed pretty hard in 3x3. And in 2x2 I would have gotten like a sub 8 avg but I DNF's twice from doing a wrong PBL and second time I accidently hit reset button so thats a DNF. Phil if you read this. You also have one of mine. Ones is Nicks(above) and the other is mine.




Evan Liu said:


> Eric claimed the stackmat without the dent. The other one might be yours.
> Unfortunately, no one has mentioned an Elite, and we did not see one either.


 
Yea the one without a dent has to be mine. Its basically brand new (christmas gift) and I have only used it for bld and 2x2 practice and timing my PLLs. No chance for it to even have had a dent. There was an extra elite at our table Nick, we didnt know who it belonged to, but I have no idea what come of it


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 21, 2011)

Ok. I have Eric's and Nick's. Will you guys be at Cornell?


----------



## EricReese (Feb 21, 2011)

Thats like a 5 hour drive for me. I think me and Ryan will not be attending


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Feb 21, 2011)

Wait smallkitten what do you have of mine? Elite or timer?


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 21, 2011)

Most likely timer.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Feb 21, 2011)

I've seen lots of reviews of Maru 2x2s and 3x3s not being very well but who else there got a Maru 3x3 or 2x2 from Bob Burtons stand and thought they were amazing?! As a matter of fact I bought a 3x3 and it is my new main and I tied the Maru 2x2s they were selling and they were better than my LanLan. And Eric you know you liked my Maru 4x4. Do you like the micro alpha?


----------



## Baian Liu (Feb 21, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> I've seen lots of reviews of Maru 2x2s and 3x3s not being very well but who else there got a Maru 3x3 or 2x2 from Bob Burtons stand and thought they were amazing?! As a matter of fact I bought a 3x3 and it is my new main and I tied the Maru 2x2s they were selling and they were better than my LanLan. And Eric you know you liked my Maru 4x4. Do you like the micro alpha?



Pops with Maru 2x2s are nightmares...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 21, 2011)

Nick, it's no accomplishment to beat me at 2x2x2, I only solve it in competitions really, I haven't gotten into it yet . I was thinking of learing CLL starting today though, Eric *almost* beat me at 2x2x2 and I just can't have that.

I possibly will go to cornelle, if someone else drives or we take megabus.


----------



## EricReese (Feb 21, 2011)

Learn Ortega seriously. Its 3 algs and much faster the LBL. One alg is R2 F2 R2. and it never comes up -_- You can learn it in like 8 minutes


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Feb 21, 2011)

Lol Baian. "So much parity!"

And Ryan just learn Ortega like Eric said. I learned it in about 6 minutes lol.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 21, 2011)

I might one day, if Eric ever beats me at 2x2x2 in comp.


----------



## watermelon (Feb 22, 2011)

It appears that most of your comments have been directed to Evan Liu. Since the three organizers played an equal role in organizing the competition, Kevin and I (Mitchell Stern) have decided to make the following posts.

We would like to formally apologize for the organizational issues at our competition and address your concerns.

*General Delays and Cuts*
This competition was by far the largest we’ve ever held, and we were unfortunately not fully prepared for such a large turnout. We tried our best to keep everything on schedule, but with so many competitors and such a small organizing staff, we were unable to keep up with our original plan (we would, however, like to thank all those who volunteered to help judge and scramble throughout the day). When scrutinizing our decisions to reduce cutoff times and cut events, keep in mind that our number one priority was to refrain from cutting any entire events if at all possible. Competitors paid by the event, and we wanted to give everyone who signed up for an event at least a few attempts at that puzzle in exchange for strict cutoff times rather than eliminating that event completely.

_3x3x3 Blindfolded_
We were not originally planning to include this event, and it was only after repeated pleas from competitors prior to the competition that we decided to attempt to include it. Because this event can often be one of the most time-consuming, we imposed a strict cutoff of a 5:00 success or below on the first solve to save as much time as possible. In retrospect, this was a harsh but necessary decision; the time we saved on 3x3x3 BLD made up for much of the time lost on other events. Granted, this cutoff precluded most competitors from receiving the full 3 attempts, but since we did not initially intend to include 3x3x3 BLD at all, we felt that this was one of our better options in terms of which events to cut or shorten. Some competitors noted that several stations were empty towards the end of 3x3x3 BLD, and this was unfortunately due to a lack of organization. We intended to begin the next event of Square-1 while the remaining BLD competitors were finishing up, but we didn’t want to disturb those who were solving by making an announcement. Looking back, we should have held the cubes of the competitors who achieved the cutoff, made an announcement calling Square-1 competitors up to the scrambling table, and then resumed BLD.

_Magic and Master Magic_
Ultimately, we did not have time to include the final rounds of these two events. Late in the day, we decided that all competitors had previously completed a full average of 5, and with time constraints so drastic, we did not have time to include these final rounds.

_3x3x3 Round 2_
We made the decision to cut the second round when we were over an hour behind schedule. We did not realize that this would elicit so many complaints as all competitors who would have competed in Round 2 were able to compete in the Final round, just with one less round in between.

_Stricter Cutoffs_
A number of events were given stricter cutoffs than were initially announced. This was another measure we took to try to reduce our time deficit after it became clear that we were not going to be able to complete the day on our original schedule. We could have had less harsh general cutoffs had we not decided to allow everyone to complete an average of 5 for 3x3x3; however, we didn’t want some people to leave without having completed any averages.

*Inspection Time*
Bob notified us that he had forgotten to bring the stopwatches and pens just one day before the competition. We did not have time to purchase 10 stopwatches, and we recommended that judges instead use their watches, cell phones, or other time-keeping devices to measure inspection time. When it was brought to our attention that some judges were keeping track of inspection time in their head, we attempted to rectify the issue by again reminding them that they needed to use electronic devices and could not simply estimate. If there were judges who were still violating this regulation later in the day, we would have been sure to speak to them personally had we been notified of the individuals in question. We, the organizers, never timed inspection in our heads. However, some of us, along with other judges, used the wall clock in the venue to time inspection, which from a distance might have appeared to be mental timing.

*Organizers Competing in Events*
Once it became clear that time was going to be an issue, many of the organizers (including several TJ students other than Evan Liu, Mitchell Stern, and Kevin Zhou) decided to drop several of the events we had originally signed up for. For example, Evan Liu dropped OH and Clock, Mitchell Stern dropped OH and Square-1, Kevin Zhou dropped Pyraminx, OH, and Megaminx, Will Bunting dropped Square-1 and BLD, David Weisiger dropped OH, Clock, Pyraminx, BLD, and Master Magic, and so forth. Next time, we will further limit the number events that we, the organizers, will compete in.


----------



## kzhou (Feb 22, 2011)

After meeting today to discuss the competition, here are some actions we, Evan Liu, Mitchell Stern, and I (Kevin Zhou), hope to take in the future to ensure a smoother and more efficient competition experience for everyone involved.

Limit the total number of competitors and / or the number of events per person
Rather than splitting rounds into a general competitor group and a judge group, split the round more evenly to allow more people to participate in scrambling and judging (this strategy proved much more efficient when we tried it out towards the end of the competition)
Refrain from using the runner / judge system, as this proved to cause more trouble than it was worth, given that our organizational staff was small
Use floor tape delineating areas for scramblers, judges, competitors competing in the current round, and competitors not currently competing
Further limit the number of events in which the organizational staff can compete
Move the scrambling table to a more convenient location
Create a short Powerpoint presentation to run for 5-10 minutes before the competition to explain penalties, rules, judging, etc.
Include a list of pertinent regulations at each solving station for judges and competitors to reference
Bar competitors from adding events on the day of the competition
Discourage people from registering on the day of the competition by increasing the registration fee or limiting the number of events available to at-the-door registrants
Require exact change during the registration process
Lock registration for some period of time before the competition
Purchase a set of stopwatches, Stackmat timers, and pens for TJ competition use
If you have any additional feedback, concerns, or suggestions, please let us know. We hope to learn from our mistakes in order to provide you with a better competition experience at our next Washington DC competition.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 22, 2011)

kzhou said:


> Create a short Powerpoint presentation to run for 5-10 minutes before the competition to explain penalties, rules, judging, etc.


 
That sounds like a great idea! If you create it, and you're willing, please share - it would be nice to have something like that be a standard thing at all competitions.

(Kind of like the safety instructions for commercial flights.)


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 22, 2011)

In order to avoid certificate awkwardness...maybe you guys can consider printing the blank certificates out before the competition starts. Once you know the results of an event, you can just hand write the name of the competitor and result?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 22, 2011)

Not to be pushy, as many other more important topics are being discussed, but results are late being put up (in retrospect of the original "late" date of being put up).


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Feb 22, 2011)

They haven't been sent to us yet. Also there were 8 competitions this weekend, so don't be surprised if they don't get posted right away.


----------



## Tyson (Feb 22, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Not to be pushy, as many other more important topics are being discussed, but results are late being put up (in retrospect of the original "late" date of being put up).


 
There are also issues that will need to be addressed, and the organizers aren't being prompt with their responses, and they haven't sent over the results.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 23, 2011)

Results are up.

Things to note...


Spoiler



Fails-
I could have placed in Master Magic if I didn't fail with several unfoldings (last step)
I could have placed in OH. Dunno what happened. 
My 4x4x4 average-1:30.79 average. Times : DNF 1:17.96 1:59.09 1:15.31 1:13.86

Happy-3x3x3 average. Yay for 1 round of not sucking...totally.

Expecting to smash OH (avg and single)/4x4x4 (average) next comp. Funny thing about my WCA profile-my master magic is almost as fast as my magic on there (due to the fact I haven't competed in magic the past 2 competitions I've been there, despite me registering for them ).


----------

